# CLUTCH SLIPPAGE!!! Help fast



## no0b (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm traveling about 2 hours to look at a 1990 NA 300zx. The car has 83k originial miles and the owner (second owner) claims that it runs great except the clutch slips sometimes. The clutch was replaced about 20k miles ago. Slipping sometimes according to the seller probobly means often in reality. Here's where I need your help. He claims that "all you have to do is go under the car and adjust the clutch." Is this true? Could clutch slipping be cured by simply adjusting it or by something bigger and more costly. The car is $5,900 negotiable and that alone would wipe me out in cash unless he came down. Is this a worthy buy? Could I make an easy fix in my garage (I have fair mechanical skills)? Please respond ASAP as I'm going to look at the car tommorow. Thanks in advance. -Shawn


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

If it's so simple to fix why hasn't or doesn't he just do it before selling it? I guess i'd look at it that way, i know that on an adjustable clutch cable you can sometime's adjust it enough that it make's a difference but in that particular car i'm not sure! I alway's look for the negative and to me that's negative, for that kinda money the clutch better grab like a fat kid grab's a smartie!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

no0b said:


> I'm traveling about 2 hours to look at a 1990 NA 300zx. The car has 83k originial miles and the owner (second owner) claims that it runs great except the clutch slips sometimes. The clutch was replaced about 20k miles ago. Slipping sometimes according to the seller probobly means often in reality. Here's where I need your help. He claims that "all you have to do is go under the car and adjust the clutch." Is this true? Could clutch slipping be cured by simply adjusting it or by something bigger and more costly. The car is $5,900 negotiable and that alone would wipe me out in cash unless he came down. Is this a worthy buy? Could I make an easy fix in my garage (I have fair mechanical skills)? Please respond ASAP as I'm going to look at the car tommorow. Thanks in advance. -Shawn


I'd have to agree with new94. A slipping clutch on a car that big is rather dangerous, so the owner has more than a few good reasons to have done the adjustment himself. Adjusting a clutch cable is a quick job, and replacing clutch cables (should it be necessary) can be done by anyone with patience and a socket set. The seller may be trying to cover up an overheated clutch, the only fix for which is a new clutch disc. Caveat emptor.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Figure out how much it'll cost to have the clutch replaced (parts or labor or both) and have him drop his price by that amount. If he won't, then fuck him, it aint worth it.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Exactly!


----------

